# Marketplace



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

For those who don't check the marketplace, I posted a 30-30 for sale, check it out and message me!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

How far is Mooresville from Asheboro?

I need another 30-30 like a need another hole in my head.

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I work in Salisbury, so I'm not far from Asheboro


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im trying to sell it to get money for a handgun. I have my concealed, but no pistol!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What kind of pistol do you want??

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I need something compact light. I wouldnt mind a glock or something like it. Im not really wanting a revolver. But I did see a Baby Desert Eagle 40 I liked too even though it has some weight...


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sold.


----------

